# Watchman on the Wall prayer program



## christiana (Mar 4, 2013)

Our church recently began the Watchman on the Wall program and I'm amazed and thankful that so few time slots remain open. I was at first reluctant to sign up as praying for an hour straight is a challenge for me. However I admit that I have been so very blessed. There are 167 time slots open to cover each hour of the week. My hour is 5-6pm every Monday. Besides the prayer requests for salvation, family and health issues we also pray for pastors, deacons and for our school which just began last year. We also pray for missionaries that we support. The couple in charge of the program email out the prayer lists around midnight Sunday night and a list of who is praying at which time. When finished I call the next person on the list to tell them I've completed my watch and am handing it over to them.
Just wondered if you've known or participated in this program before as I see it is on the 'net.


----------

